# Universal Geneve Moonphase



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

not sure if this is right place as this is my first post ! have just joined the forum and i have a few questions about one of the few watches i own.it is a universal geneve moonphase tri compax 1945. the watch is not working at the moment, and i think it probably needs a service(not letting my dad loose on this one ! ).as it is not the type of watch i would wear, i am thinking about possibly selling in the near future.my questions are -

1 - is it worth servicing before selling ? not sure how much service would be, but i think a few hundred pounds.

2 - is it allowed here to reccommend anyone to service ?

3 - if i wish to sell,is it best to sell to watch buying site, ebay or privately ?

many thanks in advance for any advice,

mark


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Mark and welcome to this great forum!!

Sounds like your a man of great taste, the universal Tri-compax is a lovely watch.

It's definatly worth getting it repaired as it will sell better and you can ask more if it is going and with a guarantee. The Tri-compax is rather a complex watch so there may be someone on here who can look at it for you........

You could sell it on here if you wish, after 50 posts though  But think of price you want for it then see where you can get it, would love to see some pictures.

Am sure other members will be able to help you as well, anyway don't forget those pics!! And welcome again :rltb:


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi,

trying to insert photo here, but can't figure it out !

mark


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Have a look here http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

:smartass:


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi,

unable to post photo here as it appears i have to download photobucket or similar. i could email photo to you but not allowed to view your email address as i am a new member.

mark


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i think most members on here would be interested in seeing and possibly buying a tri compax. If you sell it not working you will get less for it, but it won't be cheap to service and if it needs parts then it could take time to source them.

PS Photobucket is all online, so just register on their website and stick the pictures on.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

WELCOME ! !

And those are saweeet watches! Good advice here... can't go wrong.

Hurry, get that pix up!


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi all,

sorry - unable to get the photo's up. it appears a common problem here for some reason. when i click on the ' insert image ' icon, all i get is part of a dialogue box which won't let me input anything.

mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mm2 said:


> hi all,
> 
> sorry - unable to get the photo's up. it appears a common problem here for some reason. when i click on the ' insert image ' icon, all i get is part of a dialogue box which won't let me input anything.
> 
> mark


what browser are you using? it's a problem with older versions of IE in particular

you can enter the code manually by using image tags like this:


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi,

using IE version 7. what code ?

cheers,

mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep IE7 has problems with the board format on occasions. I mean the code to tell the board you're linking to a picture. It use's img surrounded by square brackets to identify a picture, then you just copy the url of where you've got the image hosted and then end with /img again surrounded bu square brackets, like this:


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

hope this works !

mark


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Mark, that is loooverley, get it serviced and wear as a dress watch. Not common and you would

get a buyer on here....


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

pleased it is appreciated.still not sure what to do as it is not really the type of watch i like (tag, rolex, omega, etc). the watch is not working at present, but small dial to top left is working. does this make sense ? i would probably prefer to sell and therefore need to decide either to get the watch working if possible or sell as is ?? i have no idea what the watch might fetch working or not working to make my decision.

cheers,

mark


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

NICE!

As noted earlier... it will not be cheap to fix since it is a complication (many functions).

You could try to do a trade in the trade section as soon as you hit the magic 50 posts.

Good luck - Robert


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

cheers robert,

is there anyone on the forum who could give me a rough estimate for service to the watch ? would probably be interested in exchange..

mark


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

A sensible figure is around Â£350 i guess for servicing.......

But that is to service a working watch, if it needs parts it could well be more! And some parts you can't get.....unless a "doner" watch comes along

I think it's wonderful..... :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

Errrr just realised what you mean't...... i can do watch repairs but i have a long waiting time........and it's more of a hobby........ my estimate was for an outsider!!


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

i think i need to know the value of watch as it is at the moment ie not working fully and value of watch fully working to make a judgement on whether to keep it.

cheers,

mark


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Difficult to say.......it's worth at least a couple of hundred as it stands.......but it's taking a chance on whats wrong with it and whether parts are availible for it to be fixed.......

It's all about condition, stainless steel case by the looks of it? any deep scratches? Working obviously a lot more but just depends on the day, if it goes into an auction you have to pay commission, or put it on here where there is enough posts!

If two collectors are after it, then it might reach 4 figures in working order, but everyone holding on to their money at the mo, all depends on the day........ your decision, other folks on here might have some better advice.....


----------



## mm2 (Mar 21, 2011)

cheers for the advice harry,

mark


----------

